# The Barometer Inkstand Pat Nov 16, 61'



## Topusmc (Dec 10, 2013)

Picked this one up at the local Goodwill last sat.  Have not seen one of these before, only one I can find an the Auction Catalogs is from 1990.


----------



## epackage (Dec 10, 2013)

Very strange, I just saw someone else post somewhere about this same inkstand, very cool, congrats...


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 10, 2013)

Hey James, I wanna see bigger and better photos of that, please, from multiple angles. Looks very cool. There's an ad with a picture on page 111 of the "Advertising Department" near the bottom of the page of this 1862 Toronto Directory: http://static.torontopubliclibrary.ca/da/pdfs/37131055376883d.pdf listed under Cutter & Tower Co., Stationers & Paper Dealers, 89 Devonshire St., Boston. 

​

​"Barometric Ink Stand, patented 1861-67 
by Thomas Hudson, advertised 1878-81, still marketed in 1905. In 1905, it was manufactured by Cutter Tower Co., Boston, MA, which said at the time that the inkstand had been sold continuously since 1861." http://www.earlyofficemuseum.com/Pens.htm​


----------



## Topusmc (Dec 11, 2013)

Posted two additional photos in Best of the Best under "Barometer Inkstand"


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 11, 2013)

Over here, James? https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/photo.aspx?photoid=264&albumid=25 Don't be stingy with the photos now. [8D] That Inkstand deserves wall to wall coverage, a foldout, and more story, in my opinion. Great find, sir. Did the Goodwill guys have a clue on this? What, may I ask, was the price? http://www.ebay.com/itm/BAROMETER-INKWELL-1860s-Inkstand-Ink-Well-Antique-Vtg-Old-for-Parts-/310663833465 http://www.prices4antiques.com/Inkwell-Barometer-Brass-Pen-Rack-Glass-Reservoir-Patent-1861-5-inch-A073637.html


----------



## Topusmc (Dec 12, 2013)

Paid $63, when I saw it, it stopped me dead in my tracks.  Will post a few more tonight, thats all I had loaded to the computer.


----------

